# My Three Girls



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Ladies and gentleman, I present to you Myrtle, Sophie, and Parker in that order 











































Aaaand everyone's first time ever in a hammock (everyone was raised in tanks). Myrtle's under there, I swear xD


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're all so cute!


----------



## Snowdazey14 (Oct 15, 2014)

So adorable  Best of luck with them


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I think Sophie may be my favourite. 
Well, i don't know. They are all pretty darn cute. The one with the wavy fur is so sweet looking.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

So cute oh my gosh  ;D


----------



## Raticle_Rats (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't know how anyone could think rats are gross! Look at those cute babies!!!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

They are all so interesting! Parker is such a nice skin color. I like the dark hairless.


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Heheh Sophie is the wavy haired one and she's absolutely adorable with her little white feets  And yes, there were rew hairless there like her, but she was just so unique. Was originally going to get her and a rew hairless who had almost nothing on her, but Sophie came up and practically hopped in my hand and that was it. <3


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

omg, parker is adorable! sorry I have a thing for hairless


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I may have to ratnap Sophie and Myrtle. They are just adorable. I love Sophie's color and Myrtles coat. What are their personalities like? Will I be able to lure them into my ratnapping van with cheerios?


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Myrtle would totally run into your ratnapping van...just put a doggy in there or a kitty. She loves bothering animals who are supposed to eat her xD


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Gosh, they are supercute.

I'm sure all three of my girls were only in tanks, too, before me. Isn't it fun and cool to watch them discover all the fun of climbing and hanging out in snuggly hammocks?


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Myrtle is finally getting into the tunnels I made for them. My platform covers are actually tubes and the two younger girls love them. Myrtle finally crawled her big dumbo butt in one today. She was like, 'Woah. this is awesome!' The tunnels on my next set will be much wider for when they grow  She is currently zipping around my bed in circles because she's happy her doggy friend is upstairs with us. Funny how she greets an 80lb dog by shoving her head in his mouth to clean his teeth xD I'm so glad he likes small animals.


----------

